

Edward J. Snowden email inquiry to the NSA Office of General Counsel - hendzen
http://icontherecord.tumblr.com/post/87218708448/edward-j-snowden-email-inquiry-to-the-nsa-office

======
webmaven
_" There are numerous avenues that Mr. Snowden could have used to raise other
concerns or whistleblower allegations. We have searched for additional
indications of outreach from him in those areas and to date have not
discovered any engagements related to his claims."_

As a contractor, he was not entitled to whistleblower protection.

